# Supermoon Tonight



## Joker Eh

Get your camera ready tonight! The moon will be the closest to us in the last 18 years.


----------



## rgray

'Supermoon' to loom large on Saturday - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Joker Eh said:


> Get your camera ready tonight! The moon will be the closest to us in the last 18 years.


Our forecast is cloudy with flurries. Dang it anyway!


----------



## Bjornbro

SINC said:


> Dang it anyway!


I was going to dang it,  but then I checked the hourly forecast... Looks like after 11 pm we're supposed to be all clear. :clap: Perfect! Saturday night, hot tub, cut fruit, some wine, my bride, and a whole full moon. :love2:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Our forecast is cloudy with flurries. Dang it anyway!


Ditto!


----------



## FeXL

Bjornbro said:


> and a whole full moon. :love2:


Just to clarify...whose full moon?

('cause if it's yours, I'm not sure I want to return to this thread...)


----------



## Digikid

SINC said:


> Our forecast is cloudy with flurries. Dang it anyway!


Never ever EVER trust weather forecasts. They are completely and utterly useless.

That said....I hope to get a good shot with my camera and the best lens I have....which is not much.

Camera: Canon Rebel XS
Lens: 75 300


----------



## Digikid

FeXL said:


> Just to clarify...whose full moon?
> 
> ('cause if it's yours, I'm not sure I want to return to this thread...)


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Our forecast is cloudy with flurries. Dang it anyway!


OK, I have dung it. Now what?

Cheers


----------



## keebler27

great reminder!

I remember looking at the last full moon thinking, "holy crap, it's huge and looks like it's going to crash on the horizon!!!!"

So I imagine the same will happen tonight.

batteries are charing for a little B action  (not that i've ever managed to take a decent moon pic  lol


----------



## Bjornbro

FeXL said:


> Just to clarify...whose full moon?
> 
> ('cause if it's yours, I'm not sure I want to return to this thread...)


Très drôle.


----------



## Digikid

So everyone ready? LOL!!!


----------



## SINC

After a sunny day, our cloud had rolled in just in time to obscure the moonrise. Dang it anyway!


----------



## keebler27

i caught it too late. it was already too high. it looks bigger, but last month was just phenomenal b/c i was coming home right after it lifted above the horizon and it was so huge.

another moment i'll never forget b/c the picture was amazing - and i didn't have my camera to at least get a half crappy shot to remember it better.

doh!


----------



## Macfury

Looking good from the centre of the universe.


----------



## Digikid

Well I guess that I was wrong....here are the shots that I took. 

Amateur I know.

Both were put through iPhoto and were enhanced slightly.










and this was later on....same size but color was gone.


----------



## Guest

Alas I am many hours away from my camera gear  I got some good shots of the last Perigee moon though 


Perigee Full Moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Macfury

Nice shots, digikid and mguertin!


----------



## SoyMac

Tonight over Ottawa:


----------



## Digikid

mguertin said:


> Alas I am many hours away from my camera gear  I got some good shots of the last Perigee moon though
> 
> 
> Perigee Full Moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr



Wow....way better than mine. THe detail is awesome!


----------



## Sonal

I didn't take this, but I was there while it was taken. Last night in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I didn't take this, but I was there while it was taken. Last night in Toronto.


Great shot, Sonal. All we saw was snow up in the sky here in St.John's.


----------



## Kazak

Great shots. Anybody got a different angle?

(Tee hee.)


----------



## Digikid

Kazak said:


> Great shots. Anybody got a different angle?
> 
> (Tee hee.)


LOL!!!!! Good one! :clap::lmao:


----------



## Guest

Kazak said:


> Great shots. Anybody got a different angle?
> 
> (Tee hee.)


Here's another angle for you (really):


Perigee by WilliamBullimore, on Flickr

EDIT: This one is taken in Australia and it is indeed a different angle


----------



## eMacMan

mguertin said:


> Alas I am many hours away from my camera gear  I got some good shots of the last Perigee moon though
> Perigee Full Moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


Combined your two moon shots to get this stereo image.


----------



## AlexSno

hehehe liked the another angle request


----------



## Kazak

AlexSno said:


> hehehe liked the another angle request


Thanks, but mguertin fixed my wagon.


----------



## FeXL

AlexSno said:


> hehehe liked the another angle request


I jes' knows I'm gonna open an image on this thread that's gonna make me regret it...


----------



## hbp

Wish I could see the far side of the moon with my bare eyes.


----------



## Digikid

FeXL said:


> I jes' knows I'm gonna open an image on this thread that's gonna make me regret it...



LOL!!! DO IT!!! hehehe......


----------



## kloan

It'd be nice to see the moon in context... a zoomed in picture of the moon can be from anything, from super zoom to a telescope. Why aren't there any pics showing how large the moon was in comparison to the landscape?


----------



## Digikid

Because if that was done it would not have been as impressive. Besides....my Telephoto Lense is not that good so that is probably as good as "your request" as it is gonna get. LOL!


----------



## Guest

kloan said:


> It'd be nice to see the moon in context... a zoomed in picture of the moon can be from anything, from super zoom to a telescope. Why aren't there any pics showing how large the moon was in comparison to the landscape?


You probably wouldn't really notice it much in this context to be honest. You'd probably have to A/B photos of perigee and non-perigee and at that point you'd still have to do some sort of measurements to find the differences, they probably wouldn't be immediately noticeable. Also a photo of this type would be pretty hard to make look interesting, you'd have to do HDR or combine multiple exposures at the very least to make it look reasonable. To get the nice crisp shot of the perigee moon in mine required an "expose to the right" technique and some serious post processing ... if there was any other subject matter in the photo it would just be big black blobs at that point.


----------



## Guest

eMacMan said:


> Combined your two moon shots to get this stereo image.
> View attachment 18973


Thanks, that's pretty cool ... wish that I could actually _see_ these types of things properly. They have never worked for me (damned astigmatism).


----------



## AlexSno

Sadly to inform you i hate those darn clouds. Every time you have something interesting to see on your sky they appear and ruin the moment.


----------



## Atroz

*Super moon action shot.*

I went out to a field to get some shots with a 300F4 and 1.7TC (so about 500mm) on a Nikon DSLR. I was out for over an hour and got some good shots. I packed up my gear (tripod, etc) and headed back out of the field to the house where some guests were. I visited with them for a while and then decided to take a few hand held shots now that the moon was higher in the sky. Here's what I got:


----------



## Digikid

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just too funny.


----------



## Atroz

Digikid said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just too funny.


what was that directed at?


----------



## Digikid

Errr.....your photo dude......


----------



## Atroz

Digikid said:


> Errr.....your photo dude......


Ok. Just checking. Without quoting, it's difficult to tell what message it was for.


----------



## gpchase

Canon EOS 1DMKlV with 500mm f4.5 and EF 2Xll f8


----------



## Niagaramark

awesome!


----------



## SoyMac

gpchase said:


> Canon EOS 1DMKlV with 500mm f4.5 and EF 2Xll f8
> ...


Amazing shot! :clap:


----------



## Guest

Very nice capture!


----------



## Joker Eh

Awesome shot.


----------



## polywog

Wow. Outstanding.


----------

